# 1000 posts



## Crazy1 (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, I just made my 1000th post it was to Danny re his Greek Iberas.
Just had to tell people about my mile stone. Gee I guess I talk alot . Guess I really am a Posting Freak !
I Love this forum.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats Robyn!! 1000 posts enjoyed!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Robyn: Good for you on your 1000 milestone!! Now you just need to memorize the serenity prayer: I think it says something about granting me the wisdom to know I have enough tortoises...or something like that!!! (lol)

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yvonne, I've tried that one. but I thought it said give me one more tort. Woops  LOL


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 1, 2008)

wow!! 1000 posts!! Is that the highest number on the forum?

Congratulations!! That's a lot of helpful info.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 1, 2008)

WOOHOOO! I'm glad I'm not the only mass talker here! ROFL!


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on the 1000.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 1, 2008)

Robyn, Robyn, Robyn oh I give up 

Congratulations on your 1,000th post 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 1, 2008)

N O o o o , Danny don't give up on me P l e a s e.

Yeah kelly you think that's all we do, but I do get other things done really.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 1, 2008)

Only giving up trying to get a word in edgewise. 

Danny


----------



## Josh (Mar 1, 2008)

hahah, nice job Robyn!
you and kelly make me feel like im neglectful sometimes!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks to those who saw the helpfulness in some of my posts, Dee, Melissa, Kelly, wayne.bob, you know who you are 

Never Josh. YouÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re literally our foundation. No you, no 1000+ posts and hopefully many more to come from us all.
Melissa, Kelly actually has 1028 as of this post of mine having exceeded my number by 18 but then whoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s counting.

thanks Danny---What can I say, you've left me speechless now !


----------



## cvalda (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't you think you and I should get some sort of "overly excessive won't-shut-up yaks alot poster" award?


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats robyn on your 1000th post!!! Keep them coming..


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kelly I think thats a great idea.


----------

